# 1/24 Track magnabraid needed



## darticus (Sep 17, 2006)

Wanted to use Magnabraid on my 1/24 slot car track. Do you know where to buy it? Is it OK to use only on the turns? My track is done but thinking about more turn traction. Thanks Ron


----------



## lbowles2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Magnabraid is available from Jim at Magnatech Raceway in Texas. Here is a link: http://www.slotcars.org/magnatech/

As far as using it just in the corners I don't see why it wouldn't work. You would just end up with quite a few places to drop the braid through the table to 'splice' the ends together.

That's a nice track ya got there. You might keep in mind that Magnabraid is going to give you probably about 1/3 the downforce that Carrera track offers. If you're familiar with running on Carrera that should give you an idea if it is worth doing or not.


----------

